
SoftwareBigBang – An open alternative to 1-Wire with a range of 800-2000m - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/tree/master/src/strategies/SoftwareBitBang
======
gioscarab
More info here:
[https://www.pjon.org/SoftwareBitBang.php](https://www.pjon.org/SoftwareBitBang.php)

